# Servicing Quartz Watches?



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Should a quartz watch be serviced at fairly regular intervals?

I have a Tissot quartz chronograph which I've been wearing pretty much constantly for the last 4 and a bit years - it's had a battery and a bit of a clean in that time, would it need anymore than that? I notice that the start/stop chrono button which also sets the internal clock for the alarm is getting a bit sticky and could probably do with looking at (which is enough to suggest yes, it could do with a service), but there's not so much requirement as with a mechanical watch is there?

As you can tell, I don't know much about these things.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Spookily I had this very conversation with my watchmaker yesterday. I was dropping off my old and battered mechanical Helvetia for service, and got talking about the absurd charges ADs make for battery replacement (50-odd quid and a month away for the quartz Tag Heuer I wear every day). I mentioned that I had asked them about a 'service' last time I needed a battery and they had graciously offered me such a thing for one hundred and something pounds... needless to say I declined their kind offer(!), and I won't repeat what he thought about the likely value of that enterprise!

Anyway, to cut a long ramble short my (very knowledgable, Rolex trained) watchmaker explained that in his view there was no need to routinely service a quartz mechanism unless it was underperforming in some way, because unlike a mechanical movement where the bearings and assorted shannanigans (my words, not his!) are under constant stress from the mainspring and therefore vulnerable to wear if not clean and lubricated, a quartz movement is free to move whenever the stepper motor feels the need, and at other times is resting with no stress/pressure applied.

Now, I am no more watch expert than you (and probably less), so I appreciate my brilliantly untechnical argument may be less than compelling! But I assure you my watchmaker was very convincing, and able to demonstrate on a handy clock exactly the issues under discussion. Net result, I'm convinced that I only need service a quartz movement if it is no longer keeping good time.

In your case if there's something about the watch that seems to be underperforming or clunky then by all means have someone pop it open and sort it out, but other than that personally I'd leave it be....

S.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Steve R said:


> Now, I am no more watch expert than you (and probably less), so I appreciate my brilliantly untechnical argument may be less than compelling!


Believe me Steve, I can guarantee you probably know more than I do! And your argument is certainly good enough for me!

As long as I can find somebody to pressure test the watch when the battery's changed, give it a bit of a clean and all that then I'm happy. I think I'm going to have this one looked at when I get a chance and sort this sticky button out.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Steve R said:


> Spookily I had this very conversation with my watchmaker yesterday. I was dropping off my old and battered mechanical Helvetia for service, and got talking about the absurd charges ADs make for battery replacement (50-odd quid and a month away for the quartz Tag Heuer I wear every day). I mentioned that I had asked them about a 'service' last time I needed a battery and they had graciously offered me such a thing for one hundred and something pounds... needless to say I declined their kind offer(!), and I won't repeat what he thought about the likely value of that enterprise!
> 
> Anyway, to cut a long ramble short my (very knowledgable, Rolex trained) watchmaker explained that in his view there was no need to routinely service a quartz mechanism unless it was underperforming in some way, because unlike a mechanical movement where the bearings and assorted shannanigans (my words, not his!) are under constant stress from the mainspring and therefore vulnerable to wear if not clean and lubricated, a quartz movement is free to move whenever the stepper motor feels the need, and at other times is resting with no stress/pressure applied.
> 
> ...


I use that scenario for my mechanical watches.
















The only ones you must have serviced of course are Rolex, because they say you should.

They are of course quite correct.............................................if you work for Rolex!!!
















This reminds me of those that say plastic wheels in quartz movements are self lubricating.

I dont accept that, but I do think jewelled quartz movements run smoother and much longer


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've NEVER had one of my watches serviced, mechanical or otherwise..









I even had a divers watch on which I used to change the battery myself every 18 months, never replaced the caseback seal with a new one, and it never leaked or failed!


----------

